
NSA Head Openly Accuses Russia of Using Wikileaks to Get Trump Elected - robertwalsh0
http://theslot.jezebel.com/nsa-head-openly-accuses-russia-of-using-wikileaks-to-ge-1789051302
======
stray
He said "a state actor". The United States is a state actor too.

------
finid
But Hillary herself blamed the loss on the head of the FBI.

So is it Russia or the FBI, or Russia and the FBI?

